# Results from IPO3 day one at DVG Nationals



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

It was a pretty good day all around. A few dogs had some small issues which is to be expected, not everyone can be at their best every day. 
I was part of the group for obedience so had a good view and really enjoyed watching the dogs up close.
Looking forward to tomorrow.

http://www.dvgnationals.com/Results.pdf


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Yargo V'd B and C! any video?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

How was the tracking? Some of the scores looked good.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

There were a few people taking video. Not me, since we weren't supposed to have anything with us on the field. Shelley Timmerman was doing the official video for DVG.


----------

